# Do you use your awning??



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Can't quite decide if we need to keep the awning fitted to our 644.
Never used the safari room and think the van would look better without it.
Is removing a wise decision or will we regret it??


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We have a Fiamma awning on our small van, we had it retro fitted as part of the deal when we bought the van and wouldnt be without it.

We dont have a need for a safari room, but allways use the awning when possible.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Nope. In 5 years, we have only used them once when we were on a camp site in Spain for 3 days (usually Wild-Camp) and our Spanish friends joined us and wanted to sit out of the SUN. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I think you would regret it, we use ours regularly. When it rains it gives you shelter to change out of wet clothing and keeps your table and chairs dry. In sun it provides welcome shade and helps keep the van cooler inside. 
Just my opinion though ..others might disagree. Never had a safari room so I cannot comment. 
Why not try using it then decide ? 

 

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As Jim says, you're bound to get different opinions, some like em and use em all the time, some have probably only wound it out once never to be used again. 
I'm in a bit of a quandry with my van as I know i would use it if i had one fitted as i have had them on previous vans but, like you, i think it spoils the appearance of my current van so the jury's still out...
.
The only bit of good advice I can give is, if you do decide to remove it then just in case you weren't aware, covers are available from fiamma to hide the holes left behind....










fiamma part no 98655-677/678

pj


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Got ours as part of the deal when we bought the van....cheaper with than without for some reason :roll:

Only unwound it twice, to try it out. Now never use it but we wild camp mostly, rarely sit outside on chairs (unless at a meet, then use someone else's awning :lol:

However, think if you remove it completely, might affect the resale value?
On our previous 'van, the bike rack had been removed, it took us *two *years to find the rack that fitted the holes :?

Lyn


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Quote from pheonix:-

On our previous 'van, the bike rack had been removed, it took us two years to find the rack that fitted the holes

Unquote:

You could have stuck *GB* stickers over the holes. :wink:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Have never used the awning on either motorhome.Current one not even unfurled at change over because of blizzard snow.(Acceptance docket noted by dealer.Must check it over weekend).

Simply too much trouble to unwind and put it up when you are on your own.

If i want a couple of hours shade its easier to turn the van round. :roll: 

Nick


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

we did Johnsandywhite!!  

However when we wanted to put on a rack, it looked better to buy one that fitted

Lyn


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We use the awning and a privacy room, but only when staying anywhere for a length of time.
As previously mentioned handy place to store wet clothing, also wet dogs can stay outside in the privacy room to dry off!

Mandy


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

By this is marvelous 
We have just returned from 8 weeks in Nederlands
We used the Drive away awning wevey day until the last two days when thunder storms were forecast - so we took it down and packed it away while it was still dry
It gives protection for the wind & rain, provides an escape from the heat of the midday sun (when it is hot enough) and acts as a dining room, bike shed and lounge

We wouldnt be without one


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

M&D 

Whats a ''Privacy Room'' in an awning?

Is it like when posh folk have a''bathroom'' in a 18ft Motorhome? :toothy7: :toothy7: 

Nick


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

I am on the "not having one as holes are needed and spoils the look" side of the fence. We have a large door though so can sit with it open. 


Two years on and still not wanting one.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your views and for the heads up about the hole covers.
 
Merpb


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

I am intrigued as to how a wind out awning is hard to set up?

Awnings, I would always have one they are great in wet weather, and give you somewhere to lose the wet gear before entering the van, also somewhere to sit outside in wet weather.

In hot weather they are a great shaded outdoor area.

Great to sit under for the evening chinwag.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Nice to see you out and about again George.

I just feel that by the time i have got the awning halfway out and then it satrts to droop and those little leg things are at different heights and just the thought of putting it back.........no i shall remain stubbornly lazy.
Of course if the dog would help....but its not part of his adoption plan he told me as we sat and had a chat one night.

I am sure people doubt my mental stability now but if i was seen one evening with my MHF pennant flying talking to the dog under an awning. Can you imagine.....

But if we had a privacy annex.............................. we could go in there.Now i begin to understand.

Nick


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog

You successfully made it sound hard to do, the reality is its easy peasy.

Privacy annexes are an effort though, depending on how they go together, had one which was nightmre and another that was a pleasure.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have a GH now The Awning Company, it is 'bombproof'
I use it when I trade at car boot sales, no need to pay through the nose for bacon butties, I have my own caff with me. 
On trips away I use the awning to sit under for meals and in the evening to watch the sunset with a G&T or three!
One particular occasion I remember was in Germany watching a summer electric storm, just like a scene from Wagner.
My nephew, who was working in Stuttgart at the time was with us, he had a different concept of camping, (beans beans and more beans) thought we were crackers. Each night he would ring up his folks and tell them things like guess what, we had steak tonight and a chinese meal last night ,all cooked in the van. 
BTW when I cook a Chinese meal I use a seperate gas burner with the wok in the roll out awning, in case of accidents I can kick it out.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot

I have a GH lovely bit of kit and so solidly built


----------

